# Employment terms and conditions



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

I am considering whether to work in the USA for a fixed period of time.

I wondered how the employment terms varied from those in the UK. For example, many companies in the UK allow for about 20 days of annual leave (the number increases as you stay with the company) and bank holidays on top. The standard working day seems to be about 8 hrs a day.

I heard that that Americans only have 10 days of leave per year. Is this correct? Can you buy more leave if needed?


----------



## sail444 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Employment benefits*

USA employment vacation and leave benefits are not as good  as Europe in general. Typically, 5 days vacation after six months, 10 days after one year, and then add one day for each year worked thereafter. Usually, have 8 paid holidays. Sick days off and paid is variable depending on company but could be something like 10 days. Regarding longer leaves, you can negotiate on case-by-case basis but usually unpaid. Bigger companies have the best benefits in general. The benefits package has been decreasing over all in recent years due to increasing costs, esp. in health care insurance. If you have any specific questions, feel free to contact me as I am familiar with both the European and American business cultures. I am an Austrian-born, Hungarian living in Washington state and had expatriate assignment in Europe in business and marketing semiconductor industry (currently management consultant and analyst in semiconductor industry (http://www.insidechips.com).


----------



## DekaFoor (Apr 17, 2007)

*Have anyone worked with these guys ??!*



> Gecco Logistics Company is looking for new candidates for the shipping
> manager position.
> We are the world's largest global transportation company, operating in
> more than 18 countries and territories and employing 20000 people worldwide.
> ...


I want to work with them, they sent me an agreement, have anyone worked with them ? ?


----------



## sail444 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Gecco*

Sounds suspicious to me...difficult to operate a business paying someone $3100/month + benefits for 10 hours/week for shipping related tasks...my SpySweeper blocked the gecco-logistics.org domain as unsafe.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

For the original poster:

Another thing to consider is that most employers assume that you will put in a fair number of unpaid overtime hours if you are in a 'professional or managerial' position.


----------



## Relocate (Apr 13, 2007)

I have read on numerous occasions that it can be difficult to get the "green card" to work in the US. 

Apparently they are very keen to protect their nationals, therefore you need to be able to offer something which is not locally available on the employment front, before you can gain entry to work.

I think it is different if you work for a non-US based company with an office in the states, where in effect you are being "sponsored" by your employer.

Do not think the US is the same as Europe - it is very different.


----------



## Phetamine (Apr 24, 2007)

One option for you to work in the United States is to get a work Visa. Then you can come here, begin working and studying for your green card.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

This really depends on the Company you go to work for. In general you probably will not come close to 20 personal days any where in the U.S. As for Holidays, after the first year of service with a company you would qualify for one week. Although there are some companies that do give them right away or within the first six months. But you would really have to check with each and every company or ask during an interview.


----------

